# Moving to Dubai - Advice on tech



## interart (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello everyone... first timer here!

A bit of back story, trying to keep it short:

I've been living in NYC for the past 3 years. Last month I got an offer to relocate to Dubai with a monthly salary of AED $27k as a systems specialist in the broadcast industry. The reason why I took the offer is *not because of the money* and tax-free income, but because right now my job doesn't leave any room for a personal life. Which I hope will change in the 2-3 years I'd be going there under contract.

My real passions are _*art*_ and _*interactive technologies*_... which I hope I'll have the time to sink myself into as I want to develop a couple of projects of my own.

So, for now some of my questions are:

1- Can I buy sensors, actuators, microprocessors, LEDs (hobbyist kind like _arduino_, etc) in Dubai or will I have to order from international retailers? If international... hope I won't have to pay too much extra on import taxes?
2- I like building my own computers... I've seen some places (_computron, dtcae_) that sell parts online in Dubai. Prices on some things seem ok, some others are double the price compared to the US. If I build a computer and bring it with me how much is usually paid for import taxes?
3- On the taxes matter... I'm a bit of an audio-head... are there any places in Dubai to get *decent* audio (mid-hi-fi) without a terrible markup? Or again... import is the only way?

On to living in Dubai... I usually like it quiet, if possible, with a view... I don't mind a view of the city as long as it's not straight into the next building. I was looking into renting a 1 bedroom (2 BR if possible) and been looking at some of the sections (Marina, JLT, Greens, etc). Is there any section of Dubai you'd recommend? I rather not spend more than AED 90k. 

I think those are the main questions for now... the rest I've been reading up on through the forums and have found comments or answers to most of them.

Thanks in advance!
ia.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

interart said:


> Hello everyone... first timer here!
> 
> 2- I like building my own computers... I've seen some places (_computron, dtcae_) that sell parts online in Dubai. Prices on some things seem ok, some others are double the price compared to the US. If I build a computer and bring it with me how much is usually paid for import taxes?
> 3- On the taxes matter... I'm a bit of an audio-head... are there any places in Dubai to get *decent* audio (mid-hi-fi) without a terrible markup? Or again... import is the only way?


Computer Plaza in the city has a wide variety of PC components, everything from memory to processors, motherboards, graphics cards and the prices seem reasonable. You won't pay taxes on personal belongings.

There are a few places that sell hifi, Dubai Audio Centre for example. However there is not the wide choice of brands here that you will find in EU/USA. If you are after something specific best to buy it before you come here. Prices are higher than in those markets also but that reflects the import duties (5%) and the cost of transport etc.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Southak said:


> Computer Plaza in the city has a wide variety of PC components, everything from memory to processors, motherboards, graphics cards and the prices seem reasonable. You won't pay taxes on personal belongings.


I'll agree that there is a reasonable selection at Computer Plaza, but prices are high. When I want components I order from New Egg or Tiger Direct and get shipped. You also can get exactly what you want that way, not just what they have in stock


----------



## interart (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you both! This makes it easier to decide!

The audio part sadly then is a niche thing, and yes, I've double checked some of the components/lines that even major manufacturers carry and they don't carry them in the UAE. 

NewEgg has always been one of my first choices as I usually shop around between Amazon and them as well as Monoprice for cables. I'll start doing some research then and upgrade my rig before moving on.

One of the things I forgot to ask is about computer monitors as well. At home I use a pair of Dell U2410 and I've noticed Dell has no direct sales in Dubai, it seems to be all through distributors. Guess NewEgg can fulfill that role though as well.

Southak, fcjb, thanks for the comments!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I'll agree that there is a reasonable selection at Computer Plaza, but prices are high. When I want components I order from New Egg or Tiger Direct and get shipped. You also can get exactly what you want that way, not just what they have in stock


+1 for Newegg, but don't discount fleabay either... specially reputable sellers from China/HK who will have the product significantly cheaper, and will ship to the UAE for free... 

I recently ordered an AC dual band wireless router on fleabay which is horrendously expensive here and had it delivered to my company PO Box, came from HK and arrived here in less than a week... its the real deal, not a knock off...


----------



## interart (Sep 17, 2013)

I actually hadn't thought about ebay... makes sense! Thanks imac!

For electronics parts in the US I tend to use mouser (Mouser electronics), so I'll need to check with them on delivery as well.


----------

